# Ladies, difficulty doing a



## Clariposita22 (Jun 22, 2008)

self breast examination? Since most of my breast are FAT, i never know if i find anything. i am only 33 and my insurance won't cover a mammogram, but, i try to check them myself and i can't tell cuz i fell things but i think they are fat mass  do you experience anything like that?


----------



## Risible (Jun 23, 2008)

Regardless of the size or shape of your breasts, if you have just started doing the self exams, you should find that over time you'll become familiar with the "geography" of your breasts, after which you'll look for variations from the norm.

I find the exams easier to perform in the shower.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree with risible, although I don't do mine in the shower. It's also a good idea to do breast exams at the same time every month, as your boobs can change with hormone fluctuations etc.


----------



## olwen (Jun 24, 2008)

i find them easier to do while lying down...


----------



## moore2me (Jun 25, 2008)

Clariposita22 said:


> self breast examination? Since most of my breast are FAT, i never know if i find anything. i am only 33 and my insurance won't cover a mammogram, but, i try to check them myself and i can't tell cuz i fell things but i think they are fat mass  do you experience anything like that?



Clariposita, I believe there are agencies that fund mammograms for women who do not have insurance to pay for them. I do not know what state you are in, but you should call you local mammogram providers or you local Susan Komen Breast Cancer Foundation office for details. Also, the Susan Komen Foundation has an internet website at the following location:
http://cms.komen.org/komen/index.htm

You should be able to obtain a mammogram even without insurance. If you cannnot find a location, give me more details on your location and I'll check it out. You can PM me if you wish.


----------



## olwen (Jun 25, 2008)

Also, doesn't Planned Parenthood help out with stuff like that?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 26, 2008)

One of the best things my gynecologist ever did in her office was to have a fake breast with "lumps" in it so women could get a feel for how hard they needed to press and what lumps might feel like. Of course, any lump should be checked, but I was surprised how much easier it made my regular breast exams.

[BTW, mammograms are annoying, but shouldn't be horribly painful. And certainly far better than dealing with losing a breast entirely or risking death. I figure it's worth the temporary discomfort.]


----------



## Tooz (Jun 26, 2008)

olwen said:


> Also, doesn't Planned Parenthood help out with stuff like that?



I believe they do and if my memory serves me, the OP is in the Buffalo area which has a decent number of PP locations.


----------



## William (Jun 26, 2008)

Check out Community Centers and Community Action Agencies. My Agency has regular monthly mammogram events for the public.

William



moore2me said:


> Clariposita, I believe there are agencies that fund mammograms for women who do not have insurance to pay for them. I do not know what state you are in, but you should call you local mammogram providers or you local Susan Komen Breast Cancer Foundation office for details. Also, the Susan Komen Foundation has an internet website at the following location:
> http://cms.komen.org/komen/index.htm
> 
> You should be able to obtain a mammogram even without insurance. If you cannnot find a location, give me more details on your location and I'll check it out. You can PM me if you wish.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jun 27, 2008)

The description I heard that has helped me the most is... it's like findng a frozen pea in a ziploc bag of lumpy mashed potato.

Not flattering to the poetic breast, but helpful in getting a tactile mental idea. There can be natural lumps, but they will yield to pressure. Something really hard, or unmoving, is abnormal, and clearly "doesn't belong."

I have cystic type beasts, ducts that can be felt, and I had quite a radical breast reduction in early high school, leaving ridges of scar tissue. Until I read that, I stressed out every time I did a self-exam.


----------



## Clariposita22 (Jul 25, 2008)

ok everyone,
i had my mammogram done yesterday and THANKKKKKK GOOOOOOOOOOOOD, it was normal. i guess the little balls i felt, were fat balls after all..... i am sooo relived and not that i enjoyed it, but the mammogram didn't hurt at all..... i was petrified but it was harmless.


----------



## Risible (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that. Whew, what a relief, huh?


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jul 26, 2008)

QuasimodoQT said:


> The description I heard that has helped me the most is... it's like findng a frozen pea in a ziploc bag of lumpy mashed potato.
> 
> Not flattering to the poetic breast, but helpful in getting a tactile mental idea. There can be natural lumps, but they will yield to pressure. Something really hard, or unmoving, is abnormal, and clearly "doesn't belong."
> 
> .



I think this the best description I have ever heard when examining your breast. Kind of the same thing my doctor said. His saying was a hard pebble in the wet sandbox.


----------

